# Spring/Summer 2016 Homesteading



## Twp.Tom

I can't believe that it is already June (almost)! Things are getting green here, and we hit 70f here, first time this year! Cut the lawn today for the first time, animals are out on pasture. going to enjoy an afternoon nap with my honey* 

Renee is starting some beans*

The hops are beginning to vine*(I hope to brew some beer this year!)

I Love these little forget me not's*

The daffodils are raging!


----------



## newfieannie

I've been spreading mulch today. the guy I hired to bring it didn't bother and I couldn't wait. my son and I took the truck and found the place only about 15 min. away. had 2 piles like what's under the tarp. I spread most of one on the rock garden. I could have finished but I have to do a bunch of work out at the country place in the early morning and I didn't want to be too beat to go. 

we have had rain for the past week and everything is looking good. 4 of my lilacs are blooming and I see I have a white one. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

not sure why they didn't all go. i'll try again. I'm probably tired and making mistakes. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

as you can see I need the yard mowed desperately. those darn things sprout up overnight, it's going to have to wait until I get back tomorrow if I got any go left in me. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

Well done Georgia!, I Love the pic's of Your garden's**


----------



## Tommyice

~~I really need to charge the battery on my camera~~


----------



## Echoesechos

Mowed the yards over the weekend. Stacked about a cord of firewood, planted veggies, have a few more flowers to plant and then start on my new front fence.. Going to be high 80's or low 90's this week/weekend. Closing down fire season tonight and I start my weekend work duties.


----------



## newfieannie

left this morning real early again. took my camera with me and never once thought about it. I was too busy. my son and I cut a whole bunch of branches from the large willow. yes I know it's supposed to weep but this one was so close to my perennial bed and I couldn't get around. it still weeps but much higher up. i think it looks real good but like I say no pics.,

we cut the lower branches off several pine and spruce. makes quite a difference. put out a bunch of solar lights where the camper is going. worked about 6 hours. still had lots of go in me to finish spreading the rest of the mulch and do all the mowing when I got back to the city. tired now though. if I keep going I'm okay but once I sit down I'm finished for the night. my son says the same thing. I figure 10 hours is enough anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Wow, Georgia, I am exhausted just reading how much you accomplished!


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> ~~I really need to charge the battery on my camera~~


<cough> Pressure canner. <cough>


----------



## Tommyice

Hey I did use the pressure cooker this past weekend. Made THE best ribs ever using it. 

Put the baby backs in there with 4 cups apple juice and 1 cup of apple cider vinegar and pressured it for 32 minutes. Had trouble getting them out--the meat was just falling off the bones. Then into a 400* oven with the sauce to caramelize it. YUMMMMMM

I did get a little steam burn but it was so worth it. LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Morning Leslie, I'm up now.


----------



## quadrants2

Tommyice said:


> Hey I did use the pressure cooker this past weekend. Made THE best ribs ever using it.
> 
> Put the baby backs in there with 4 cups apple juice and 1 cup of apple cider vinegar and pressured it for 32 minutes. Had trouble getting them out--the meat was just falling off the bones. Then into a 400* oven with the sauce to caramelize it. YUMMMMMM
> 
> I did get a little steam burn but it was so worth it. LOL


You're killing me...that sounds so good.


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Hey I did use the pressure cooker this past weekend. Made THE best ribs ever using it.
> 
> Put the baby backs in there with 4 cups apple juice and 1 cup of apple cider vinegar and pressured it for 32 minutes. Had trouble getting them out--the meat was just falling off the bones. Then into a 400* oven with the sauce to caramelize it. YUMMMMMM
> 
> I did get a little steam burn but it was so worth it. LOL


Ok, I'm sorry you got burned and am very proud of you for using the pressure cooker! Now keep me posted about when you use the pressure CANNER. 

Your recipe sounds fabulous -- I'll have to give that one a try!!


----------



## newfieannie

I thought it was gonna rain today but I painted my steps and retaining wall anyway. I fixed the steps last week because Fred the guy who was going to do it didn't turn up. I figured he ended up same place as the mulch guy. I just had it painted when Fred called. he hadn't been able to finish up his other work because of rain. I should have known that. 

I did an awful job fixing the holes this year. trying to rush I guess and so much more stuff to do. so I ask fred about taking the old 60 year old bricks out from around the house garden bed and he does that too . I don't have a clue but he mentioned interlocking so he's going to check it all out later and also repair the steps again. 

I was having a cup of tea after that and happened to glance out the window and one of my Guernsey cream Clematis flowers was blooming. I see from the pic. there are other buds. didn't notice that. I do love the GC. haven't been able to find another like it. easy to find them but they don't ship to Canada. i'll try again next year. they are the first to bloom. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Well I charged the camera battery and finally got around to taking pics of the garden....

The main garden area. Since dad's getting older, he only plants in the barrels and raised pots. I've got a row or two of three different onions, a row of leeks, cukes, greenbeans, great northern beans, garlic, roma and beefsteak tomatoes in there.








Dad's tomatoes and radishes








More tomatoes, bell peppers and banana peppers 








On my patio, I've got the herb box going again with rosemary, common thyme, lemon thyme and basil. A planter filled with snow peas. My regular english peas didn't do good this year. I think the constant cold-warm-cold warm prevented them from really taking off. I'll be replanting in late summer.
Potatoes and the grafted apple tree








More tomatoes (dad couldn't stop buying them LOL) and cabbage. That rain barrel is a new addition--making it real easy to water all those planters and potatoes. Oh lookie, Porter's helping.


----------



## Raeven

Place looks awesome, as always, lady! You sure pack a lot of garden into an urban space! Well done you. 

Porter looks great and definitely in the thick of the proceedings.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I went fishing today, waters near the homestead*. I brought my friend Attalah with me (he had never caught a fish before). We caught 6 put two back (too small), and brought home these 4 beauties*. I gutted/cleaned them, and sent them home with my friend. These are called Orring, (brook trout). I am sure they were delicious*


----------



## newfieannie

brook trout are so good. my son caught me some last week. one was big enough for 3 meals for me. 

anybody want to hear about how I'm pounded and beat to a snot again?well that's all I got lately and I'm having the time of my life. who says you can't go back. everything is coming along. my son had a step just about finished on the work shop when I got there sat. so I don't have before pics. he made it on a slant because that is where I keep the push mower. he did an excellent job fixing 2 sides of the wishing well .(i'll get that pic. when I start painting next week) I cleaned out 2 sheds and have so much stuff we have to get another bin. otherwise it would take too many trips to the waste disposal site. 

a pic. of the willow that we trimmed last time. got lots of room under it now. I started on my perennial bed that was neglected for so long. the hardest job I've done for some time. everything was matted. found the rocks around the perimeter first and then started to clean it out. I tried shovel ,pickax etc. the I took the wood ax and cut it in squares and dragged it out then beat off the good soil .I rolled back some from the rocks so you could see. it was backbreaking!

I figured I would do 6ft at a time. didn't make it. it's going to take awhile. I probably did 4ft. then I put some good soil in and set some of the plants I had salvaged. if felt good to even get that much done. i'll plow at it every day I go out and i'll get it done in maybe a few weeks. this bed use to be the talk of the village. not anymore. see that big boulder. my husband dragged that from the woods many years ago and glued some bicycle lights on it for eyes. we were silly like that. I got a few more to uncover in that mess yet so the bones of the garden are still there. it's just to flesh it out after I clean it. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

You are going to have "The prettiest place in the country", Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

divided these perennials tonight from my established ones in the city to take to the country and plant as I dig out some more of the bed. I could get 10 times this much so I don't have to worry about plants. I remember when I made that bed the first time over 3o years ago . my husband helped me to dig it and place the large rocks. we had to buy all the perennials at that time and only had tiny ones. all we could afford. 

it's too wet to dig so i'll just put them by the shed . at least they will be out there. we're going to take a couple loads to the waste site tomorrow to get the place cleaned up a bit and make room for the camper. don't know if I showed a pic. of it but I threw it all out by the shed and it looks bad. can't get the bin in yet. too muddy and I don't want to take a chance on what happened last time. should do it in 2 trailer loads though. my son said one but he doesn't know how much I have thrown out there. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Looking good. I've been busy stacking firewood.. so dang hot it's uncomfortable. Picked the first batch of honey berries. Sweat was just rolling as I picked. Lots of lightning storms the last few days. So far only a couple fires.. thirteen degrees last week and ninety this week.

Lots of cherries and Apple's on my trees


----------



## newfieannie

did about 4 more ft  on the bed today . I wont bother any more pics of that now until I get it about half done and some plantings. we took another load down to the waste disposal site. my old washer,stove etc. it is quite an improvement. I should look in earnest now for my camper because there is plenty room with all that stuff gone. my neighbor told me all the solar lights came on last night and the place looked like it was lived in again. Georgia


----------



## MoTightwad

Georgia, you are one busy lady. I envy you your energy and all those beautiful flowers. Keep up the great work and the lovely pics. I love them.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah I know. my son asks me the same thing. where I get the energy. sometimes I think there's something not quite right with me you know.(now don't anybody say"did you just come to that conclusion Georgia?) bunch of women want me to go on cruises and whatnot with them and all I want to do is dig in the dirt! hopefully that's the way I will go and not be a burden. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

nothing wrong with digging in the dirt.. Looking good.


----------



## Raeven

Well, I'm having fun with a bear in the neighborhood. 

I heard last week that one of the neighbors about a quarter mile away got careless with smelly meat wrappers and as a result, he had a bunch of outdoor trash cans torn up. (I keep mine in the freezer in between hauls to the dump.) I always keep animal food in lockable airtight trash cans inside sheds or my workshop, but took some extra steps to make sure my place wasn't attractive to Mr. Bear. Put away the barbecue grill, locked up pet bowls with food my animals didn't consume, etc.

Today I was mowing. Bear nose marks on my car, a bucket tipped over, some unusual digging 20 feet from my back sliding glass door... and some big piles of bear scat out near the pond and around my garden. One small pile on the patio. I didn't find any tracks, but there isn't much dirt around the place where tracks would be left. Most of the areas under my trees are covered in pine needles and tilth. The open areas are either grass, cement or gravel. Didn't need to see tracks, his little trek around the place is pretty obvious.

I'm disturbed at how comfortable he is to saunter right up on the patio and all around the house, but he didn't get any food from here so hopefully he'll move on soon. Meantime, I hate having the enjoyment of my property disrupted by him and the need to keep everything under lock and key. 

I'll post pics if he puts in an appearance in the daytime.


----------



## Tommyice

Bears. Cicadas. Getting downright wild over there, huh? LOL

Sounds like your bear proofing is up to snuff. I'd worry if you see him lounging in the spa. Maybe keep a bottle of blackberry wine chilled for him.:lookout:


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Bears. Cicadas. Getting downright wild over there, huh? LOL
> 
> Sounds like your bear proofing is up to snuff. I'd worry if you see him lounging in the spa. Maybe keep a bottle of blackberry wine chilled for him.:lookout:


Who knows? Maybe it's one of my former boyfriends who used to wax. 

I may not know cicadas, but I do know bear scat...


----------



## newfieannie

you want to be careful of that bear and keep the patio door closed not just the screen. I use to do that at night when it was hot until; my son told me there were bears out there. I don't think there's any here in the city. we have racoons and they can get into anything.

we put all our food waste in the recycle bin. not supposed to be any in the refuse but some people do. my son does the same thing. saves everything the dogs and he doesn't eat and puts it in the freezer for recycle day. then put it out early morning. if I have chicken or whatever I wash the wrapping good before putting it in the refuse bag.

haven't been to the country for several days. too much rain. my garden in the city is a forest. slugs everywhere .mostly on my roses. cleaned my carpets today . got this place all cleaned up so when the rain stops on wed. I can spend 3 or 4 days out in the country. by that time we should be caught up. I'm taking sunday off to paint my deck to have it looking good for Canada Day. 

good thing it was raining for several days we wouldn't have gotten a lot done .my son was in agony with his wisdom tooth. living on advil all weekend. he hates dentists because when he was a child he had to have a tooth extracted and they served him something fierce. I couldn't take him suffering anymore not to mention my phonebill and made an appointment for him. he had to go then.he had it out at 6 tonight. no problem whatsoever he said. I told him he better be ready to work Thursday morning. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

newfieannie said:


> you want to be careful of that bear and keep the patio door closed not just the screen. I use to do that at night when it was hot until; my son told me there were bears out there. I don't think there's any here in the city. we have racoons and they can get into anything.
> 
> we put all our food waste in the recycle bin. not supposed to be any in the refuse but some people do. my son does the same thing. saves everything the dogs and he doesn't eat and puts it in the freezer for recycle day. then put it out early morning. if I have chicken or whatever I wash the wrapping good before putting it in the refuse bag.
> 
> haven't been to the country for several days. too much rain. my garden in the city is a forest. slugs everywhere .mostly on my roses. cleaned my carpets today . got this place all cleaned up so when the rain stops on wed. I can spend 3 or 4 days out in the country. by that time we should be caught up. I'm taking sunday off to paint my deck to have it looking good for Canada Day.
> 
> good thing it was raining for several days we wouldn't have gotten a lot done .my son was in agony with his wisdom tooth. living on advil all weekend. he hates dentists because when he was a child he had to have a tooth extracted and they served him something fierce. I couldn't take him suffering anymore not to mention my phonebill and made an appointment for him. he had to go then.he had it out at 6 tonight. no problem whatsoever he said. I told him he better be ready to work Thursday morning. ~Georgia


Thanks, *Georgia*.  I'm way ahead of you on the suggestion to keep the actual door shut. It's kind of frustrating, because the only "window" in that room (except for a skylight) is the slider! No way to leave it open without creating a space for an opportunistic paw to slide it the rest of the way open. I could put a shortened broomstick handle in the door so the glass portion could only open a small ways, but the notion of a bear trying to get into my bedroom in the middle of the night is so unsettling, I haven't bothered. I can open a small slider in an adjacent bathroom, at least.

This whole house is nothing but first-storey windows. Most of them are large, 3 are bay-style windows, low to the ground with a bench installed in one of them for extra seating in the kitchen. Happily, you don't often hear about bears breaking through glass to get into a home -- else I' be worried about that!

So glad your son has that tooth issue resolved, and I hope he's feeling much better soon.


----------



## oneraddad

This guy lives in the next canyon over and though I don't see him every year, his scat is all over that canyon. He loves the wild rose hips and the chokecherries. I've put in for a tag the last couple years but haven't drawn one, bear makes the best salami and a rug would be cool.


----------



## Raeven

Good lookin' bear, ORD! Hope you get him.  If not, Oregon may have some opportunities for you...!!

I don't mind living with bears. We have lots. They generally give their human compatriots a wide berth -- and I do the same for them. It's the comfort this bear has with being up close to dwellings that I don't like. We'll see in the next few days if he sticks around or moves along. My pond is the big draw, I imagine. Lots of fish in there and easy access. Also my orchard, garden and hen house are right there. I will also be very unhappy if he starts stripping bark off my trees.


----------



## Tommyice

Rae the bears around here have no distinction between us and them. The humans, however, not so much. The screen door was a problem for a homeowner up in the woods by Tommy's barn. Came right inside and the homeowner found it in the kitchen in the morning. They have been migrating down here to suburbia as more development is happening "in the country." 

You could always do what someone on here had mentioned in another bear thread a while back and just pop it in the behind with birdshot. 

All kidding aside, they are nothing to mess with. Take care and stay safe. 

ORD if Oregon hunting doesn't work out for you, New Jersey has one every year and if you can put up with the Yogi protesters, you could help us cull them out. Last year's hunt didn't use a lottery. Any body with a valid hunting permit could participate.


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Rae the bears around here have no distinction between us and them. The humans, however, not so much. The screen door was a problem for a homeowner up in the woods by Tommy's barn. Came right inside and the homeowner found it in the kitchen in the morning. They have been migrating down here to suburbia as more development is happening "in the country."
> 
> You could always do what someone on here had mentioned in another bear thread a while back and just pop it in the behind with birdshot.
> 
> All kidding aside, they are nothing to mess with. Take care and stay safe.
> 
> ORD if Oregon hunting doesn't work out for you, New Jersey has one every year and if you can put up with the Yogi protesters, you could help us cull them out. Last year's hunt didn't use a lottery. Any body with a valid hunting permit could participate.


ROFLMAO!! I'd forgotten about that old-timey remedy to pop a bear in the behind with birdshot, and that will take care of the problem!! :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical: I have a call in to ODF this morning to apprise them of the situation... I'll be sure to ask them what they think of that remedy. 

I appreciate your concern and I am being cautious. I'm calling a friend later to talk with in a loud conversation when I head out to feed my animals, etc. Since I don't have cell service here, that's the best thing I can do to make sure someone aware if I get into a situation. Will pick up some bear spray and air horns on my next trip to town. I've never felt the need of those before, but this bear is different.

LOL, urgh, the bear-in-the-kitchen scenario would just do my head in. I'm glad Tommy's barn neighbor was only surprised and things didn't go worse for him!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Rae, take your cell with you anyway to take some video, just remember to hold steady and watch your footing as it gets closer to you. :benice:


----------



## newfieannie

I was telling my son last night I had to hurry and get my work done so I could join him out at the country place and I hadn't gotten to clean the top of the fridge if fact it had been 2 months. he said" slow down mother you'll be run ragged". first thing I saw in SA today was this book. had to get it. the picture reminded me so much of me right down to her long black hair. in the first paragraph it says " people who have perfectly clean fridge tops are either very fastidious, obsessive-compulsive, anal-retentive or very bored.

people who have messy, dusty fridge tops(like mine) are either very busy,posess a laissez-faire attitude, live in very small houses or are very lazy. 

it is still raining here. must have been a month off and on. that's all people were talking about today . same thing happens when we get too much snow .people get depressed. the sun comes out tomorrow afternoon and supposed to be good for the rest of the weekend. I do hope so. '~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

still raining off and on. my son started at the woodshed yesterday. got all the old wood out that I had stored for years. all rotten. loaded up the cart and took it and a bunch of stuff to WD. 

I didn't go out until today. too cold and wet. we found the floor was gone underneath. we took all that up. you can see it in the cart. then he started to lay the new floor. going in through the door was gone so he had to fix that. bought pressure treated wood this time. the walls still look good. should finish it tomorrow. one more thing I can cross off my list .

while he was at that I did 6 more feet of the perennial bed. pouring rain most of the time.i'll take a pic when it's finished. I found 3 shrubs I can save. never thought to save anything in that mess . one is a lovely burning bush. can't wait to see that in the autumn. bigger than the 2 I have in the city.trying to dry myself out now in order to take off first thing tomorrow. weekend looking good. 22C I heard. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

boy am I happy! I got a new floor in my shed! no wood going in there. I got my island in there now that he made for me years ago and salvaged from the old house. makes a great work bench etc. 

didn't do much with my perennial bed today. brushcut and raked the field.i got about an acre that needs all the alders cut out where I use to mow at one time. I don't want machinery in there. I might be able to get someone who will do it the way my son does with a brush cutter blade. he's just too busy building stuff for me and whatnot.

I did paint my old wishing well. only have the after pic. but the old pic is on here somewhere. a bit of paint makes a difference. what a lovely day today! hope the rain is behind us for awhile. monday or Tuesday I'm hoping to get my camper. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Wife is so very hardworking, and Special*- Here She is Milking Tora, our cow, and She saved a little for Junior, the bull calf*. I am so lucky to be her Husband!


----------



## newfieannie

I bought my camper today! just a small one 19ft. nothing special. i'll get pics when it's delivered to the land Friday. I made a mistake though. I was overwhelmed with the heat. over 30C inland where we were. I didn't notice until I had it paid for and was on the way back that it doesn't have a oven just a stove top and microwave.(my son had pics) i'll probably be too busy working the land to bake much anyway and I can always bake it in the city before I go. isn't there a oven a person can buy. solar or something?

I do have a barbecue I can take out. i don't even know if it has curtains to the windows although with my other campers I have always made different curtains anyway.

there is no privacy curtain for the bed but I have 2 in my old motor home that might still be salvageable. I'm happy that I can use the bed and still have the table set up which is what I wanted. I like to get up at night and have tea and whatnot without disturbing anything. I'm packing up all my gear now. so i'll have it ready. it is going to be close quarters. but with the exception of my brother visiting for a couple weeks it will only be myself and I spend most of my time outdoors anyway. Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

That is fantastic news Georgia!!!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Finishing up with canning 14 pints rhubarb sauce. 7 sweetened and 7 unsweetened for my Mom. Love me some rhubarb sauce. Still want to make some rhubarb salsa yet.


----------



## FarmerJoe

6 new baby geese today!! I should try to sell them but am already getting attached. Every time I go by, I have to check on them. I can see them wasting a lot of my time! Lol


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, certainly you can get an add-on oven for it! Even a small electric oven! You could go solar to try that experience (slow cooker style) or have your son make you a nice outside bread oven...he's an accomplished fellow, he could do it!

Come to think of it, you could probably do it yourself!

Any way, with an oven you can use outside, won't have to heat up the trailer! Yay!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

there isn't any room to add a oven FM. at least I don't think there is. I could get a small electric stove and put it in the shed he just finished. there is also a propane stove with an oven in the motor home and also truck camper which you can probably see in the next pics. perhaps we can gat those out. he was just going to dispose of everything but it looks okay to me even the fridges.

anyway I just came back from a hard days work. he replaced the strapping on my shed. while I was raking and taking up some stuff to my compost pile. then we took the glass from the greenhouse and disposed of it. you can see there's not much left to take down. another couple days and it will be dry enough to take the truck right up there and load it. this way we have to load it on the cart and then load it on the truck.

you can see the motor home and truck camper. the ceilings have caved in on both. I guess some people could have made something of this but my son said it's best to take it all away. it does smell mouldy. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

You've got great makings there for an outdoor kitchen! If you put it on wheels, you'll be able to take it inside a garage/barn in the winter.

When I talked about oven, I was thinking a small toaster oven. I've got one to use in my travel trailer.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

oh I see. I got one of those. never could get them to work properly. just talked to my son he's going to try to salvage the stove top and oven. I have 2 coleman camp stoves never used yet. they'll be good for outdoors on a picnic table.( that I'm ordering tomorrow) my first husband and I hardly ever ate inside when we were camping. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I have gotten fed up of Acorn putting her head through the fence and having to extricate her in this heat and humidity. So the "pipe of shame" it is...


----------



## newfieannie

didn't do too much out in the country today. scraped the old paint off the shed but by that time it was just too hot. my son is getting the pump ready to mount on the well so I don't have to drag around buckets.I had 3 pumps in the barn and they all have to go to the WDS. seized up and whatnot.

I left around noon. so much to pack for moving out Monday morning. yes, I know I said Friday before but there were several ahead of me that had to be delivered also. 

next project is to clean out that workshop. I can only imagine what has to be thrown away although there's a lot of good stuff so I have to pick through everything carefully. we still haven't figured out what was stolen from there when they broke in a couple years ago. I don't seem to be missing anything. it was likely some copper my husband had there.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

got my car all packed except for the grub . keep your fingers crossed for me folks. I'm not sure what's coming in the yard tomorrow. between the muscle relaxant and the heat I was pounded. my son says the most he remembers me saying was how long is it. how much is it and i'll take it. 

I know a few of you want pics. I got my camera pkd. not sure where right now but it's in. I'm going to stay until wed and try to get the trailer set up for living, sheds painted and the rest of my perennial bed dug then i'll come back and mow and weed everything in here . send some pics hopefully and head back wed. night. that's the plan right now anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Nsoitgoes said:


> I have gotten fed up of Acorn putting her head through the fence and having to extricate her in this heat and humidity. So the "pipe of shame" it is...


LOL a goat with handlebars. Ever think about adding those plastic streamers?


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> LOL a goat with handlebars. Ever think about adding those plastic streamers?


The idiots come with their own handlebars. Some just can't resist steering into metaphorical ditches, unfortunately, and require a spare pair. :nono:

I like the streamers idea, though! I wonder if you could do quad streamers...? They'd look like some of our local two-legged residents during the Country Fair!!  (Oh, who am I kidding? No Country Fair required...)


----------



## newfieannie

I got a few pics. like I said nothing special. just a small one. good enough for me. I'm staying in the city tonight cause I have to go try to find a mattress. very uncomfortable on that bed. I figured that would happen. I hope to head back tomorrow. it's supposed to rain and I want to finish my perennial garden while it's a little cool. it feels good to be home. it was so quiet . I could have slept like a log if not for the mattress.~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

Very nice Georgia!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

SWEET!!! Good for you!


----------



## newfieannie

spent a few more days in the country. my son decided I needed a deck so in 3 hours we put up this one. way too hot though. this was the hottest day of the year and we were both pounded again. sun stroke weather this is. 

I'm so happy with it . he wants to put a rail around now with a ledge to put a cup on etc. I think that will look good. every day I see so many improvements. I'm just living roughlike. tied some line between 2 trees for my clothesline. I'm happy though. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That's high livin to me..you have a deck!


----------



## frogmammy

Way to go!

Mon


----------



## oneraddad

It reminds me of when I started out.


----------



## newfieannie

yes indeed! except your camper was bigger than mine. I suppose I should have gone a little bigger. it's working perfectly for me though. with a family it would be different. 

I'm not connected to the sewer yet. have to get more hose. I do have the holding tank. haven't used it though because I have a chemical toilet in the shed and I bring that into the city. I have water but have to fill the tank until I get the new pump hooked up. that doesn't bother me .I'm use to making do and there's only so much we can do at a time.the rain is pouring down now so hopefully this will cool everything down not to mention being good for my garden. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Ten pounds of chopped onions made two quarts and one pint of dried. Might do another so I have enough for gifts.


----------



## newfieannie

all I've got is one of my rose bushes. they are all blooming but I had to stay out of the sun. got this pic. from behind the deck . I don't remember the name but it's wonderfully fragrant. I cut a few for the house and you can smell them all over the living room.~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Getting ready for winter.


----------



## Echoesechos

I think I stacked my last load of firewood Tuesday. Feels great to have that job done..


----------



## BlackHatDave

Pic is from last weekend. Finally built this new gate for my little garden, to replace the old one which was held shut by the rock at the bottom right. Not sure yet what this weekend's projects will be.


----------



## Tommyice

Oh my, I'm in awe of your neat and tidy garden. Mine always looks like two plants shy of a jungle LOL


----------



## newfieannie

spent 3 hours this morning in my city garden weeding and dividing some perennials for transplanting. I'm leaving in a bit to take them to the country. 

it's a good time to transplant. it's overcast now and rain tomorrow. 1hr to go out and back. I can be back again in 2hours . doesn't take long to transplant. I'm just going to put them in where ever I can find room just to get them in the earth and transplant later when I have more land dug up. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

I'm finally pulling something out of the garden that isn't weeds. Picked about 3 meals worth of green beans. Will get some cukes later today. Squirrels are decimating my tomatoes and I think the downstairs tenant's daughter is working on the blueberries when I'm not around. LOL I've got those netted and fastened down now so maybe I'll have some to take with me to the cabin on vacation. 

My great northern shelling beans are looking real good. The peppers are starting to fruit out and there's a single blossom on the stunted eggplant. I picked up some flats of flowers from the old fella around the corner from me (he's a 90+ seed salesman with a polytunnel in the backyard). He had a stunted eggplant that was going to the compost and I rescued it. 

I should be getting more from the garden at this time of year, but the spring and early summer have been so odd weather-wise I'm afraid I won't see much action until I return from upstate.


----------



## newfieannie

been back long enough to make myself a fish fillet. tried to beat the downpour. everybody else was doing the same thing. sunday and they are all coming in from their cottages. people towing boats. people towing trailers etc. it was bumper to bumper. 

struck the rain just by the airport coming back about 15 min from the city . oh my heavens! you could hardly see the car in front. I got caught between 2 tractor trailers and that's where I stayed. too dangerous to pass. just as I got in the yard the rain slacked off.

anyway I laid my pots on the bed then I planted where I thought they should go. some I will move later. allowing for spread I think I have enough. I got most of the bed dug out now. I think no 6 shows the little bit left to dig.my son has to get in there with a come-along to drag out the pine roots first. 

it was the hardest digging I've done because comfrey had spread through it and their roots go deep. that's why it took me a couple months.I'm pretty happy with my efforts now though. took a pic. of my little green bird cage I got at winners half off. filled it with a pot of faux flowers tied with burlap. it's looking like home even if it is just a travel trailer. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

One of our cows (Jula) gave birth yesterday to a fine looking black bull calf*(Lil' Washi), The milk and cheese supply is looking good!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Jula is producing many litres, of creamy rich goodness*


----------



## newfieannie

vicious thunder and lightening storm again last night. I've never seen anything like we've had this past month. it's got to be the heat. I don't know how many thousand strikes they said on the news between here and NB. radio station was gone for awhile. hail as big as marbles. at least one house was destroyed. no people at home. the dogs were and they were lost. so sad! ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Got back from vacation on Saturday. Here's a few pics...

The bridge leading to the island and Canada beyond








Rock Island light








Freighter on the St. Lawrence








Tibbett's Point light








Porter tuckered out from his hike around Tibbett's Point








Fritz relaxing in the rocker








Our deck garden (cherry tomatoes, beefsteak, cucumbers, radishes)








My 3pm cocktail view


----------



## newfieannie

out thrifting a bit this morning and came across these containers to lay flat against the chimney and gate on deck. been looking for ages for another one since mine rusted out when I left it out all winter. poked a few flowers that look like lavender because lavender is blooming here now. and a few balls and greens.

trying to make the place look half decent because this is Dartmouth Natal Day weekend and as I've mentioned before this is on the route to the lakes just around the corner. I wanted to weed but just too hot. lots of flowers blooming though. 

picked 2 cups raspberries last night from my 2 bushes I got planted in with my flowers. never thought they'd grow. gooseberry bushes are loaded also. too bright for pics and I ate the raspberries with whipped cream soon as I picked them ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Nice! Proper care of the raspberrys, too. :clap:

Mon


----------



## ceresone

Dad--I am IMPRESSED with the wood all stacked INSIDE! several years ago, right after we added our garage, hubby was on the road, so i bought 17 rank and had it stacked inside. that is impressive


----------



## Tommyice

Spent this week taking small forays into the garden--we were in such a heat wave this past week. I pulled all the green beans and will replant this weekend. Tomatoes are loaded--with green ones. Can't wait for them to ripen up. Been picking cukes like crazy. Two of my potatoes plants up and died while I was away. I'm hoping the others have enough life in them to give some good potatoes. Onions and leeks are also not doing good--I'm losing the battle with the weeds in there. I'm thinking that next year the potatoes will go there and the onions will go where the potatoes are this year. Tomorrow I plant my patio barrels with beets for autumn.


----------



## Echoesechos

Made some apricot jam tonight. First time making apricot before. Love the sound of a good ping. Put a smudge of cinnamon in too.


----------



## newfieannie

apricot jam has always been my favorite. there was always several boxes of dried apricots in the pantry when I was growing up. 

it's cooling off here a bit right now. did a little mowing today . I see a neighbor did the median for me. hoping to head to the country first thing tomorrow to finish painting my wheel and the rest of the shed or at least the green trim. it's not supposed to be muggy but who knows. I might get a chance to cut out a few more branches that are in the way when I'm on my ride-on. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

best I could do for fireworks pics. I don't know how some people take pics at night. I can't. the best I've seen in fireworks. I was standing at my kitchen window making sandwiches for tomorrow and watching it all. it was loud enough to rattle the windows . I suspect it was at the lake closest to me. could hear the people screaming like it was in my yard. both sides of the street out there are lined with cars. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

got a little work done today. we had a lovely breeze all day! painted the trim on my shed. also my wheel. had to wait until my son came to turn it over. that thing is heavy. the guy I bought it from at the yard sale said it was a tractor wheel. soon as it dries I'm leaning it against a rock in my perennial bed I don't really care where it came from. I just like it. 

we set up the pump and hooked on a 200 ft. water hose which takes the water all the way down to my garden. boy was I happy! no more lugging around buckets of water. (got to find someone to buy water from now because I have been away so long I don't know who's delivering anymore.)

after that we added more hose to the trailer and hooked it up to the septic tank. then we cut out quite a few lower limbs on several trees that were in the way of mowing. all in all it was a good day. he's going back early tomorrow with his trailer and finish towing away the greenhouse. I'm taking the day off to run around thrifting and I need some more reading material. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Canned 14 quarts and 4 pints of red beans today. Good to have that done. Having apples and pears coming this weekend. Busy after work for a few days.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Beginning to get the fishing program worked out, here in Jamtland*, The perch have been on my radar-and boy do they taste good!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Renee and I have been doing some berry pickin', Cloudberries,Blueberries, and Forest Rasberries. Renee makes these awesome cheese cakes (homemade cheese*), with Cloudberries on top* They are a hit at her summer cafe' too!


----------



## ceresone

I "know" the most amazing people on here!


----------



## Tommyice

ceresone said:


> I "know" the most amazing people on here!


I second that!!!!


----------



## newfieannie

been out to the country for a couple days. only came in because I had a couple appointments in the city and to water my flowers. what's left of them. it is sweltering here. 

painted the workshop and woodshed.(shows a pic up above somewhere of how bad it looked before) then my son took out the old window that was put in many years ago (scrounged up from somewhere) and put in the one he salvaged from the old mobile. just lovely! all he has left to do to that shed is put some new boards on the back. I don't know if you can see it but he put up my rooster weather vane. things are gradually getting back to the way they were.

after that we cleaned out the workshop of 30 years accumulation. it's still in the yard until Friday. then after we cart that away we are going to put a new floor in there. the work benches are still full of his fathers tools and whatnot but we left that in order to get the floor done.

I stopped long enough to pick some blueberries. hundreds of birds around. rabbits,pheasants ,deer etc. it's good to be there but I never would be able to this year with the extreme temp. if I didn't have some place to go in once in awhile. I kept the AC blasting. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Thank goodness for your son. You are getting so much done this summer. Looking really nice.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

This thread reads like it should be on one of those PBS series..only better!.
But one question..where are the pictures of all the Blond, fair skinned Maidens I always hear about from your part of the World? Haven't seen one Viking Princess !..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Sorry for the ONE TIME thread hijack....have you seen her>?


----------



## oneraddad

Twp.Tom said:


> Beginning to get the fishing program worked out, here in Jamtland*, The perch have been on my radar-and boy do they taste good!



Hey Tom, I really enjoy your videos but haven't seen any for awhile, your camera break ? If not, get busy and post a few. Thanks

I should start following you on youtube, last time I visited I watched a bunch of your videos. 

What's going on with your place in the States ? I have a hard time getting away for the weekend and often wonder what happened with your animals and home.


----------



## Twp.Tom

oneraddad said:


> Hey Tom, I really enjoy your videos but haven't seen any for awhile, your camera break ? If not, get busy and post a few. Thanks
> 
> I should start following you on youtube, last time I visited I watched a bunch of your videos.
> 
> What's going on with your place in the States ? I have a hard time getting away for the weekend and often wonder what happened with your animals and home.


Here is a link to my Channel* 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMYq0EMMNVugzO-WatPz6fQ


----------



## Twp.Tom

I found very good homes for the Animals/Dogs, to: Family.Friends, and neighbors. I gave away most of my Homesteading/Farming things,sold the house, packed the rest of my important things into storage. I will return sometime, to ship my stuff to Sweden. I came here with 2 suitcases- a small tackle box, couple of 2 piece rod and reel rigs, and my best filet knives- Oh and some clothes (bibs,coats,...) It feels pretty good to have simplified my Life/belongings.

Being here with Renee, is the most important part of the Story*


----------



## Tommyice

Twp.Tom said:


> Here is a link to my Channel*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMYq0EMMNVugzO-WatPz6fQ



Thanks for the link. Loved the museum trip. 

Maybe you and Renee could add some video of her spinning and fiber arts?!


----------



## oneraddad

We went to the river yesterday and picked wild blackberries.


----------



## oneraddad

Twp.Tom said:


> Here is a link to my Channel*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMYq0EMMNVugzO-WatPz6fQ



Thanks for the link Tom, I love checking out how other people do things. Especially if they've been doing it for 100's of years the same way.


----------



## newfieannie

working a bit on my brothers bedroom today(well, what's going to be his for a few weeks). he likes to read in bed at night and I only had a small table and lamp (except for the large chandelier)and although he didn't complain I know it was difficult for him. 

I saw this table and lamp together at WM last week. 60dollars. decided to go in this morning and buy it. I didn't know my son was coming in from the country. first person I saw. he came back and put it together because I'm useless at that.

I didn't think much of it when he pulled it from the small box. supposed to be a lamp shade too and I figured they'd never get a lamp shade in that small box. but it folds up like cardboard and then the rims are added. neatest thing I've seen. anyway I'm pleased with it. certainly a lot less expensive than the proper lighting stores around here and I think it's going to work fine for him. takes a 100 watt bulb. I needed a table downstairs between the deep freeze and the sofa so I took the other one down and it fit perfectly in that spot. killed 2 birds with 1 stone and saved a bit of money on another table.

by the way that bedspread I put on his bed is 76 years old. chenille. Ivory. not a stain or a pull anywhere on it. like brand new. I though the girls here would like that. all I have to do now is move everything out except the bed for painting on the 3rd sept. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I cleaned my car today. I didn't get before pics. but it was a dump. hadn't been cleaned since Murray passed.I guess from all the stuff I cart back and forth to the country. either that or I'm just a slob! 

after I cleaned and shampooed carpets in the house and moved everything from the kitchen for Tuesday I figured I'd start on that. cleanest time it's been! it shines! I think I will store my stuff in a plastic tub I have in the shed from now on to keep it all together.

my son told me the other night about a guy that lived a few miles from me in the country this was years ago it happened. he killed someone on his tractor and lost his house and whatnot and lived in his van. after 5 years he took it to a garage and they refused to repair it because it was so dirty. I think that gave me incentive to clean mine. 

I was going for a little trip today but after all that work I decided to stay home. anyway next week will be best . i'll have the kitchen done and I can go for a couple days.

I planned on visiting this farm museum where they are having some championship contests? one is to use a sythe to cut grass around a chair without knocking off the beer bottle on top. another is to see who can pick up the most hay at a time on a hay fork . yeah I know, stupid stuff! but I was good at both at one time. haven't seen stuff like that for years. if I get there i'll take some pics for sure. hey! I might even find a farmer there! lol! pigs might fly too! ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Took Dad peach picking today. Went to the same orchard we went apple picking last autumn. We picked about 45 pounds of peaches. Tomorrow will can them up in syrup, some jam and thinking on pie filling.

On the way home we stopped at one the big farms out there that has a store (but not the carnival atmosphere some of the other ones have) and I bought 50 pounds of tomatoes for $20. Not bad plus there was a chef there buying his produce so figure it must be good. My tomatoes have been decimated by squirrels and I've pretty much given up on them. At that price, I've decided that I'm only planting a few tomatoes next year in the patio pots and caging them off from the squirrels. I'll devote the garden entirely to those veg they don't bother with--potatoes, peppers, green beans, beets, onions, and carrots. I'll just buy out my tomatoes for sauce (I only make it every other year).

I also ordered myself a spinning wheel. It's an Ashford Kiwi II. I can't get that antique one working and the closest wheelwright is in either Pennsylvania or Vermont. So a new one it is. It comes on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## reneedarley

Oh my dear Tommyice. You are going to hate me for this :run:
Tom bought me this wheel for 20 dollars the other week. It works like a dream.








And here are some of my working wheels








and more of my collection


----------



## Tommyice

Oh my Renee! WOOOOOW! I not hate you I'm in awe. 

This is the wheel I've been trying to get working.








I think an experienced spinner would be able to work with it but, alas, that is not me.  I can't wait to put that wheel together and learn to spin :banana:


----------



## reneedarley

S:::. I wish I had seen photos before. Does the tensioning screw move the MOA?
I am afraid you may have a copy of a spinning wheel made for decoration purposes but cannot judge from that photo.


----------



## Tommyice

It does move the MOA. Squeakily, but back and forth.

Here's the flyer disassembled and a closer up of the MOA. I'm thinking it was someone's real good attempt at making a wheel--close but no cigar. 















I've actually had it putting yarn onto the bobbin, but I can't keep it going. The wheel bounces out of the uprights and I came up with a work around for that involving felty weatherstripping and a tension clothespin. Definitely a warping issue there. I think that string "footman" is what really does me in.


----------



## reneedarley

Yes a SWSO (spinning wheel shaped object)
Here is a little more info.http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/419237-daneker-spinning-wheel.html
I am kicking myself because I didn't pay attention when you said you were having trouble with the wheel.
I don't meet those dastardly creatures this side of the pond so I didn't think of that possibility. 
At least when you have persevered with the SWSO, an Ashford will be easy to learn on.


----------



## newfieannie

my countertop and whatnot was delivered today. I hardly got room to walk. stuff is piled everywhere. the worst is my dining room. I don't know when i'll get things back to normal. 

I should have the countertop in tomorrow morning and then at 1 the plumber comes in. he has to cut the hole and hook things back up. I should be able to pk things in the bottom cupboards then. flooring guy comes in on Thursday.

I'm tired already. only thing I couldn't lift was the microwave.i can lift it alright but I'm afraid i'll ruin my back and there's so much to do after so I don't want to take a chance. hopefully counter guy will move it in the morning. he's got no choice if he wants to install the countertop tomorrow. 

I haven't had a chance to get out to my country place in a week and I miss it! just after I get the mess cleaned up I got to move everything from the living room and 1 bedroom for the painter on the 3rd. no matter I'm taking off on Saturday for the day. i'll need a rest. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Pretty counter!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

I like it too! it's light whereas the other was so dark. not to mention I burned a hole in it first night I bought the house. it's in now. he's cutting the hole for the. sink then he'll get at the bathroom. i got before pics. no tiling yet. the flooring guy does that. I remember when my brother did it all. not like that these days. I just hope I picked matching colors. I'm real good matching clothes but not so good at this stuff. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

carpenter working in the kitchen and the before and after of counter in bathroom. got a few more things to put back in there once I figure where I put them. I'm beat today. little respite tomorrow. it's just floor delivery for Thursday. I'm so pleased with it so far. nothing elaborate or expensive but I like it. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, your house is so light-filled! I LOVE a bright house! Could never live in a dingy house.

Question about your stove: do you like it? Do you think it does a good job? House I am looking at has a stove like that included. I have never liked electric stoves so am undecided as to if I should just remove it and put in a gas stove to begin.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

piece of junk FM. I decided to get a new stove a couple years ago I don't recall why now. the stove that I threw out was a far better stove. other people will have a different opinion and may very well like them.

I was planning on a gas stove but just to pepare the spot for it would have been 700 dollars. got to have the proper tech. and everything by the book up here these days. wish I had done it now.! I still have it in my mind though because I don't have much back-up for severe storms. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

guys are up there now right over my head. they had to put underlay on first so sounds like a nail gun. they were a bit late starting because some stuff wasn't delivered yesterday. they had to take off 3 layers of cushion floor first. 

i'll have the floor done tonight anyway but he thinks the backsplash will have to wait until Monday. I forgot the most important thing. I left my teabags in the kitchen . I'm dying here without my tea. I never drink just plain water. perhaps I can creep up if they stop for lunch. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I got another one of the old floor and one of the new. it looks grey but is actually brownish. it's a lot darker but the countertop is a lot lighter than the others as you can see so I'm hoping it will offset it. tiles aren't on yet. they got behind because of the late delivery so that will happen on Monday. they are dark also. i'll keep my fingers crossed.

I tore out my carpet on the stairs. I put that on when I came here because I go so fast I figured I would fall. I didn't get a before pic . took me over an hour to clean the steps after. had to use lestoil and a scrub brush. I think they look lovely like this. just picture them with dark grey carpet. still have to get the staples out. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Peaches are done (I think) there's still a few in the basket and I'm thinking they are going into something baked and/or ice cream. Got 16 pints of sliced and quartered and 11 half-pints of jam. 

My spinning wheel came this week. Got it put together last night. Now I just have to learn how to use it.:dance:


----------



## newfieannie

went out to the country for about an hour this morning(couldn't stay over though I wanted to because the backsplash guy will be here at 8am) my son has been doing a few more things. he added a rough railing to the deck. everything is screwed . so easy to come apart for moving. he made the top wide so I could hang or place plants .also started a ramp that had collapsed over the years. i'll get a pic of that next week. the list of things to do is considerably smaller now.

we put the nova scotia flag up for the first time since his father got sick in 2002. really feels like home now. the lattice has fallen down but he plans to buy that and repair the trellis tomorrow. close to that is where I use to have the weddings. we picked some blueberries and black raspberries.

I hadn't been out for a week or more what with having to be here for the workmen and with no rain I thought my flowers that I planted everywhere would be dead. found out he has been going out every morning at 7am to water everything which is 40 miles from his place.things are better looking than what I have in the city. course I have neglected this. next year should be easier. Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Tomatoes are done!!!! 15 pints of delicious sauce are on the shelves! Lost some of the tomatoes to the warm temps in dad's house and the occasional pilfering for sandwiches. So I figure 40 pounds reduced to 15 pints.


----------



## frogmammy

I love your kitchen, Georgia! So bright and light, plenty of counter space! Lovely!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

it's actually a small kitchen FM compared to many I've seen but no way to make it larger. on one side is the dining room which I want intact, and the other is the deck. doesn't matter anyway .how ever big it was I would have it chock full when I'm baking.

the guys are installing the backsplash now. they are dark! hope it all works together. my son said to me last night" don't worry mother. if it doesn't suit you tear it all out again" I wouldn't want to do that. it would be double the money for one thing because it would be my mistake. I already signed a paper to that effect. I do have lights to install under the cabinets. might help! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

they're almost finished now. probably another hour all told. I was scared to look but they said everything matched perfectly. and I think it does.i'll take a pic later tonight when I put everything back and get it all Purdy. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, I kept meaning to tell you, about those fireworks pictures....I don't know what camera you are using, but check to see if you have a "night" setting anywhere on yours. It's a slower shutter speed and GREAT for night pictures!

That wall is looking nice!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know if I have a night setting FM. can't seem to find it but i'll look through the book that came with it. no pics tonight of the wall and everything back in place. the tiles have to dry and the grout goes on in the morning so I still have everything in the dining room.

I'm stiff as a poker tonight. forgot there was no carpet on the steps . took off at a run and went tumbling. got to get new carpet put back on tomorrow before I break my neck. so much for having lovely hardwood to look at. same guys doing it as soon as they finish the grout. hopefully i'll get pics tomorrow night. if I can walk that is. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh no, take care Georgia. What I've seen so far is just gorgeous.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm coming along. bit slow. everything back on counter. put out my rope lights because I haven't got the undercounter ones in yet. I'm pleased with it all. likely the backsplash I got is old fashioned but it'll do. replaced the old cover plates because they were too narrow and likely as old as the hills. dragging everything from the living room now that the dining room is free. got until Friday night to finish it. i'll need it. 

see down those stairs. that's off-white carpet down there in 2 large rooms. it's awful to clean. the same guys are putting in laminate for me. soon as I get a free day. ~Georgia forgot to say I have to clean it off a bit when the grout dries good in a couple hours.


----------



## Raeven

Really beautiful, Georgia! I love the colors. 

Very sorry about the slip and fall. They are the scariest part about living alone, in my opinion. I've taken a few spills myself and know how painful they can be to recover from. I hope you heal quicklly! It happens so fast. 

May neither of us ever be the, "Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!" lady!!

Enjoy your gorgeous new kitchen!!


----------



## Echoesechos

I love the color scheme. Everything is so fresh.


----------



## newfieannie

oh yeah! I'm feeling no pain now Rae! i sat on the deck for a bit with my glass of wine and then remembered i had also taken a powerful prescription muscle relaxant a few min before. if you could sweat out pain I'm doing it right now. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

bought a couple red accents for my kitchen today. my teapot was half price. most of the stuff is out of the living room for Jim the painter. my china cabinet that contained part of my fine china was the hardest. I had to be so careful with it. the oldest is down here where there's never anyone but me.

i forgot to get a pic of the bedroom .everything is out except the bed. wasn't easy finding room for all that. I only hope Jim turns up Saturday morning . I called and left a message for him to call before I take out the rest. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

this is all the room I have left in my dining room and I still have to put a few more things in there. Jim got back to me though and he will be here first thing in the morning.i should be able to put everything back into that bedroom tomorrow night but where is everything that belongs in it? 

I do know the bedclothes are pkd on my bed. not sure where i'll sleep . I can't sleep down here because I have started to take everything from the den and family room to get ready for the laminate floor on Friday and this is where I have it piled. it's 2am and I get up at 5 so maybe i'll just stay up. wouldn't be the first time. going to be a busy week though! I got sunday free and I plan to mow and weed everything out in the country. Jim comes back Monday to paint the living room. tues wed and thurs i'll be busy putting the LR back in order and finishing up moving more stuff. Friday the floor will be done then I have to put those 2 rooms back in order. I'm tired just thinking about it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

the boys did an excellent job! Jim brought his next door neighbor because it was Saturday so it didn't take the 2 of them long once they took chips and took them to the paint store to match. sage green for this room. got most everything back now except for the cover plates and I'm getting fancier ones next week. it's a lot of work but it's all ready now in case he chooses to come up earlier. he's only waiting for the berries to ripen for picking. 

I think I mentioned that I bought black out drapes for this room because he likes to read in bed and morning and night I was hanging and taking down a blanket on the thin curtains. one chore I got rid of. i might just move in this room for the winter. it's directly above the furnace room and also it has the electric bed. I still have the same amount of stuff in the dining room . most of this was in my bedroom. 

the boys will be back to paint the living room on Monday. tomorrow bright and early I'm heading to the country. my son is going to mow and I'm weeding. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

Georgia,
|I've been admiring your renovations at the house and country for some time now and figured it was about time I said so. Your energy is admirable.
The bedroom you just had painted in a sage green is exactly the shade I picked to redo my bedroom after years with a pale yellow which I was just tired of.
That green is such a relaxing and warm shade.


----------



## Raeven

I agree, it's a good color, Georgia.  I used it in my bedroom, too -- as well as a common wall in my kitchen/family room. Looks great!

Also, thank you for mentioning that thinking about your extremely busy schedule makes you tired. I was beginning to think you weren't quite human.  Good luck with all the projects.


----------



## newfieannie

yes I do like that color so I decided to go with the same color as the previous owners had. same color is in this room also. I had never matched paint from a computer before so when Jim told me that's what they do these days I was sceptical(yeah I know. way behind the times) but it worked out to be the exact color.

he bought the LR paint at the same time because of the holiday on Monday. I always thought it was a pale pink in there but the computer says peach. so we'll see. I think why I'm so tired today Rae is the endless walking. putting things back where they were. in the meantime I'm also moving all the stuff books etc. I can from the den and family room to this little room for Friday. I'm having second thoughts too about ripping up all this carpet for laminate. it was hard work to clean though because it was off white. I was for everlasting cleaning it. I hope laminate is not hard to walk on. by the way what does a person clean it with? ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Interestingly enough I painted the bathroom up at the cabin the same color--maybe a little bit more blue in it. LOL

Finished up canning today with sweet pickle relish--9 one-half pints. Although I'm done, I can't pack it all away just yet. We go to a cafe for Sunday breakfasts on canning days. Have known the two gals that own for a long time. Anyhow, the one gal wants me to show her how to can. She loves the idea of homemade relishes and jams for the cafe. 

Spent some time preparing for Hermine. Gassed up the trucks, made sure there's fuel for the generator, that sort of stuff. We're expecting tropical storm or depression winds.

Been playing with the new spinning wheel. Gonna take a while to master this new hobby. But practice makes perfect.


----------



## newfieannie

oh do I love sweet pickle relish! just got back from the cottage(gonna start calling it a cottage now) my son had a surprise for me. he put up the front of the trellis a couple days ago. still have the wings to do. he mowed everything .I think you can see him on the mower.

I weeded and watered. cut out brush. it was really cold when I left early morning but by 9am it was sweltering. we turned on the air conditioner and sat for half an hour and ate ham and cheese sandwiches for lunch and drank tea and talked about the work we plan to accomplish as the weather gets colder for working. can't wait to get the house finished in the city so I can just dig in out there for awhile. see that tool by the shed? my son saw that advertised and thought it might be good for me. perfect for weeding. saves the old back. they call it a backhoe he said. bought it at home hardware~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

you are getting so much done this summer..Looks great. Will or can you spend anytime out there during the winter?


----------



## newfieannie

oh absolutely Echo! I plan to. the trailer has a good propane furnace and my son plans to hook up a larger tank. it is also on the main thoroughfare that is ploughed day and night. main street to the salt plant. I just have to hire someone for the driveway. did all that before. I lived there from 72 to 2003.

I have to disconnect the water pump of course but wouldn't be the first time I've hauled water and the well is just outside the door. i was thinking probably half the week out there and the rest in the city.

yes I'm getting quite a bit done but it's 13 years in the making. I remarried and moved in here and then I've been looking after friends and neglecting my place. same way with the city place. it all needed to be done but I had too many commitments. when you have sick people to tend to you don't want to have the house disrupted. my son says I'm trying to pk 13 years into a few months and it's not possible. I thought I'd give it a try anyway! lol!~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

the guys finished at noon and I've been all this time pking things away, hanging pics etc. put away a few good sets of china. still got the wine glasses on the dining room table along with a few other things for washing. just going to let it alone for a few days. 

I got too much stuff. everything is cluttered. when I go out tomorrow I will get some boxes at no frills and get rid of some of this. then there's everything from the den and family room . got that piled in here,the laundry room and spare bathroom. where does it all come from. I still got 150 wine glasses pkd in boxes somewhere. I don't plan on entertaining that many at one time again. it's nice and fresh and clean again but the clutter has got to go.~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Clutter oh my am I suffering from clutter overload. When we moved mom last year I didn't realize how much came home with me. I think my brother dropped stuff that he hauled in there also. Seemed like a fine idea last year - lesser of other evils I guess. Now trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah it sure adds up.keeping in mind I had a husband who had 3 wives and I got all their stuff besides. just couldn't go to bed last night and leave the dining room table in slings. stayed up until 2am cleaning. heading out now for boxes and while I'm in the mood i'll make a clean sweep of this place. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

when I got out to the land at 7:30 this morning my son was already there cooking deer sausage for our breakfast. first time I had it. really good! I guess there was honey and garlic in them. 

after that he finished the ramp across the ditch for my mower. then he made the wings for the arbor. took them to the field and I steadied them while he screwed everything together. I was so pleased to have it back the way it was. by that time it was 10:30 and the humidity was setting in fast so we packed everything up and left. I would like to have stayed for a few days but I have workers coming early Monday morning and a few more things to move. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Just out of curiosity, has anyone offered to adopt your son?

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

he's a gem for sure. no doubt about it! I wish he had married though. I would have treasured his children! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

another 24 hours or so and I should be able to start putting the rooms in order. haven't got a clue where things are. ,i'll just have to take it as it comes. all the material is waiting in the den. I got everything in my washroom. laundry and this room. 

I hardly got room to breathe in here. just that space between the wall and the chair to get to my computer. I hate the thought of having to put it back. got my car parked on the street already so they can get in the driveway first thing and carry off the old carpet. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Georgia I am in awe of all that you accomplish. I wish I had an 1/8 of your energy. LOL

Thought I was done canning but some errant roma tomatoes in the garden are in the process of turning into bruschetta. I hope to get 6 jelly jars full. 

Been practicing with the new spinning wheel every day. I hope I'm getting better. LOL

ETA: Got 5 half pints and enough for an appetizer later in the week


----------



## newfieannie

the boys are finished and gone. I got most of the stuff put back. just got to sort out the book shelves etc. I'm pleased with it. wish I had taken that carpet up long ago. there are a couple boxes left over and as soon as I can get around to moving the mess in this room they'll do that. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I finally got in touch with Fred. he was going to put some bricks around the house where I have a little garden. we got our wires crossed and each thought the other was supposed to call when they were ready.

I have known Fred for 10 years. wonderful guy! so soft spoken. always ready with a laugh. course he says I'd make anyone laugh. isn't he nice looking? too bad he's married. anyway he already took the old bricks up before I got there but it looked terrible.i got pics of it here somewhere. not much curb appeal for sure. it has probably been there 50 years or so and nothing lasts forever. Fred is also going to repair my steps and make a new driveway. just stuff that needed to be done. I might not live to enjoy it but it will be a nest egg for my son. he would never live in a city.

he's out there also on the deck getting a new door ready to install in the closet to replace the one Murray shoved his fist through. I also found a guy to make me a 2 seater with a table to place under my pine up by the Arbor. my son can do this also but just doesn't have the time and we want to enjoy it in the autumn. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

Fred finished up that part around the house. I had no idea it would look like this. he does this everyday and since I didn't have a clue I just told him to go ahead. I do like it. he's going to do the rest. the driveway and steps. and part of the retaining wall is floundering. can't wait to see what he comes up with this time. 

part of the driveway will match this I think but not exactly sure what he said. anything is better than what's there. i'll take before and after. anybody got pics but me? I'm waiting for pictures of Laura's place. I know she moved in but I haven't seen any pics. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

one or 2 didn't come through. I still have a bunch of work to do the walkway needs to be power washed and other things need doing to the front steps etc. fred is going to hire someone for that. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

MY, that is lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

WOW! He is really talented. That looks wonderful.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nice hardscape job-Fred is good!


----------



## frogmammy

newfieannie said:


> he's a gem for sure. no doubt about it! I wish he had married though. I would have treasured his children! ~Georgia


My daughter had seven children. I'd be happy to share!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

Oh darn! Now I love Fred too!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

BTW, absolutely ADORE the runner on your stairs. Lovely colors interesting design.

Now..how old is Fred?

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

that last one by the trellis was an afterthought. I said "maybe sometime we will put a few bricks here by my clematis Fred and he said would you like me to do it now I have some left in the truck it wont take but a few minutes." course it took him longer but he still only charged me what he had already said it would be. 

I couldn't say how old he is. he has a 22 year old son in university and a daughter and another daughter teaching in china. to me he hasn't aged in 10 years. he's a lovely man. so well spoken. very kind. (puts me in mind of my son. they were introduced for the first time today and really hit it off) he was working in a bank years ago but wanted to be at the job that his father and him started. I guess where he is happiest. he is in great demand. 

anyway while Fred was measuring for the steps and driveway my son and I got the window out downstairs. the sill was rotten from the water and soil because it's so close to the ground. in no time we had the old board replaced and the window back in again and it looks like new. all I have to do is paint it. the door is hung in the closet and I have already given that one coat. 

the 3 of us are pounded again today. i'll take some pics when Fred starts jackhammering the steps. he works alone but for the driveway he will have a friend helping.we have to put the shed on pallets and set it on the median to do the driveway. there is lots of activity on the street now for a week or 2 . my friend directly across the street is having a large deck and sliding door put in. good time of the year to get a bit of work done. the summer has been unbearable for outside work. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

no work going on here today. I went shopping most of the day. nothing to do with shopping therapy though. winters coming on and I want to be prepared. I wouldn't be surprised if it hit single digits tonight and yesterday we were frying! all I hear everywhere is about the harsh winter we are in for. can't be any worse than winter before last . it's only me this winter but still you never know when someone else will need something. I'm piling it in anyway just in case. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Darn! Today was the day I contacted my realtor and told her I was canceling the offer I made on that house I wanted. Moisture & mold under the house, and resulting damage to the joists and ALL the wood under two rooms rotting. :badmood:

An appartment that DH and I rented before we bought this house had major damage and mold in one of the downstairs apartments...the second I'd come home from work I'd break out in hives, nose would start running, I'd start sneezing, eyes would water, and both DH and I were diagnosed with asthma due to the mold. No way will I go THERE again!

Mon


----------



## Tommyice

I'm sorry to hear about the mold FM, but the Universe will send you the house you want and need. 

I've been playing with my spinning wheel alot this past week. So much so, I fear I may turn into Rumplestilskin. LOL It's the one time I find that my mind actually shuts off--no thoughts squeaking in there. It's my yoga and I don't care if I ever get a usable yarn out of it. It gives me peace and quiet. 

One of my first bobbins--lots of corkscrews in there








A later attempt. I actually got two of them fairly similar in tension








I played those two and got my first yarn. It's r-r-r-r--rustic but it's mine.


----------



## newfieannie

I thought about the collectors plate I had up on the wall. "Leslie at the Wheel" 

got to take off soon with 4 boxes to VV. I don't want time to rummage through them and take out anything. on the other hand I took down some eggcups a couple days ago and last night my son asked me if I had one. got to see if they are still there and buy them back. 

when I get back I have to clean everything from the shed because Fred wont be able to move it to the median with all my heavy stuff. never a dull moment around here. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Leslie, I think your yarn looks lovely. Very cool -- what an accomplishment to add spinning to your repertoire of skills!! And what a bonus that it brings you such peace. 

Can't wait to see what you make next!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Very nice Leslie*, it seems like You are working it out quite well! Wool is cool!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Spinning is really an art, I enjoy watching Renee spin- it relaxes me*.Right now, She is spinning an order of dog hair/wool- plied. This is my Sweetie spinning at a Marknad, this past summer* And the wheel, in the kitchen, that She has been spinning with.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We live pretty far up North in Sweden (63.1712Â° N, 14.9592Â° E), The berries grow wild up here, tons of berries. Hallon (forest rasberry), Blabar (blueberries), Hjortron(cloudberries), and Lingon (like,wild cranberry). Renee makes pies, and makes jam/jellies, I pick the berries (to ensure the pies are baked*) These are some of berries we picked this summer*


----------



## Twp.Tom

Renee sponsored a wool exhibition, last week at a festival in a nearby village. Three good Friends of Renee's, traveled from Denmark to participate and show their hand made products. Wool is such an important part of the culture up here-beautiful creations!


----------



## newfieannie

I still say those berries in the red pot look exactly like the bakeapples that grow in newfoundland. i'll take a pic. when my bro comes. he's picking some for me and bringing them along.with partridgeberries.

I didn't do a lot out in the country today. my son painted the barn(well it used to be a barn) and I painted my water tank for my flowers. we went for a walk in the woods and set up the trail cam . tons of deer tracks around there. 

the big things left to do now is gut the motor home and truck camper. first those trees that grew up around have to be cut out. I don't know about the little shed there . might be able to repair it. there's also a floor going in the workshop Monday morning. might be able to relax soon and enjoy the autumn. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

A couple of our Friends, stopped over Yesterday, and surprised us with a sheep skin, hand made/tanned, from a local breed of sheep (Klovsjo),I am still shocked/blown away!- Thank You Ingvar and Karen.***


----------



## newfieannie

that's just lovely! I got one something similar. from a Llama my son brought me many years ago from Peru. now that I have the den finished I thought I'd hang it in there. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

"Like" is nowhere near adequate for that beautiful sheepskin, Tom. What wonderful work.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm shifting things around again in order to get that last room finished. Dale was here at 7am to measure. everything is full again though. family room, laundry, bathroom, den. couldn't find room for my large tubs and thought about the furnace room. stuck them in there. my computer chair is by the bathroom door and will have to be moved around. but will I ever get everything packed back.

I don't really care as long as the den is free so my bro. can sit in there with his books.i got lots of time though. he wont be here until first week in October. I got to fit Fred in there somewhere so the driveway will be finished and i'll be free to run around with him(bro.) I was thinking I might take him to Brier Island Whale Watching. might stand a chance of seeing Old Tom the killer whale. he has been spotted again this week. i'll take some pics. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

We are having the roof replaced, the shed replaced, and we are making a swale in the lawn to prevent the basement from flooding.

It has been a busy week. I do not think the swale will be completed this week. Nor the shed. Though there is a very nice man working on the roof as I type.


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Honey and I**
There is nowhere I'd rather be, than here, in her arms*


----------



## newfieannie

I'm so happy for you 2. makes me want the same thing! ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

You both look so very happy. That is a lovely photo.


----------



## frogmammy

Hey Tom....in post #164, third picture down, there some doll-like things there that look like monkeys, or maybe yeti? What do you call them? I think they're cute!

Mon


----------



## Twp.Tom

frogmammy said:


> Hey Tom....in post #164, third picture down, there some doll-like things there that look like monkeys, or maybe yeti? What do you call them? I think they're cute!
> 
> Mon


Hej,Hej FM*, those are hand made felt monkey's/animals. Our friend AnneMarie makes them by hand out of felted wool. She was making a really cool looking old man with a beard when we last saw her. I will try and get a pic and post it, her work is very beautiful!


----------



## newfieannie

floors are all finished downstairs and everything packed back the way it was even better. Dale stayed until 8pm to finish last night because Fred was coming to jackhammer the steps today and had to get in the driveway.

I don't have steps there anymore right now. the boys are gone to dump the concrete and then come back and start the new ones. the first pic. shows the top step not level with the walkway. I always hated that. he's going to eliminate the bottom step also. my head is splitting from the jackhammer. going to the country for some peace and quiet tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

I had gotten some Alpaca from AverageJo here on HT a few years back in anticipation of someday spinning. Broke open the bag with the dark brown and gray. Tomorrow I'm taking Dad apple picking so I won't be able to work with these bobbins until Sunday.


----------



## Tommyice

I couldn't wait to ply it up!
My work is getting better every time. The smaller bobbin is about 48 yards. Still have to skein up the larger bobbin.














Apple picking yielded a bushel of Cortland, Empires and Macouns. Macouns are for eating, the other two are going to be apple pie filling, apple butter and maybe spiced apple rings. I guess I learned my lesson about saying "canning is done for the year."

I also got a wonderful gift on Friday--a german style crockery pot for making sauerkraut. I'll be playing with that after we get back from closing the cabin up.:spinsmiley:


----------



## newfieannie

only spent about an hour at the cottage today because for some reason I was sick as a dog. freezing one minute .burning up the next. decorated the bale of straw for autumn. set our seat under the pine tree.

I bought that from a guy off Kijiji. he only had it put together with finishing nails. started to fall apart when we took it off the truck. we replaced them with screws and it's solid now. I also filled the old wheelbarrow (I had set aside for the dump) with mums) looks pretty good on front lawn. no pic. sun too bright there. 

checked the trail cam. we had a couple of foxes,2 deer and some racoons visiting early morning. fred put 5 steps in this morning. he'll be back Monday.~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Tommyice said:


> I couldn't wait to ply it up!
> My work is getting better every time. The smaller bobbin is about 48 yards. Still have to skein up the larger bobbin.
> View attachment 57140
> View attachment 57141
> 
> 
> Apple picking yielded a bushel of Cortland, Empires and Macouns. Macouns are for eating, the other two are going to be apple pie filling, apple butter and maybe spiced apple rings. I guess I learned my lesson about saying "canning is done for the year."
> 
> I also got a wonderful gift on Friday--a german style crockery pot for making sauerkraut. I'll be playing with that after we get back from closing the cabin up.:spinsmiley:


Oh Leslie I know what you mean. I was having problems leaving poor lonely Apple's alone too. After three bushels I called defeat or death tired. Have froze more sliced onions and sweet peppers though.. Getting close to done though.. Cooking more squash up for my mom and freezing it. She can just pull it out of the freezer to finish it.. Part of her gift tomorrow for her 90th birthday. Lol


----------



## Tommyice

Echoes I need to revise my totals. I transferred from the picking bags to some old apple bushel baskets I had in the basement. I have 2 1/2 bushels to deal with. 

Think I'm going to try Georgia's Pear Loaf and sub the apples.


----------



## newfieannie

why didn't I think of that? I've been looking for a good recipe for apple loaf! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

not much in the way of homesteading .I got to wait until Fred is finished in here before I can go anywhere now. he's hard at it. finishing off the steps. I thought they made forms and filled them with cement but he cuts blocks. 

he dug out around the flower bed where it met the sidewalk and took out all the old deteriorated brick. he's putting in the same as he did the front with a red tint. and 2 high which before they were level with the sidewalk and the plough would beat up a piece every time it went by. they are supposed to replace it of course but I never complain. I think it will look good.

bought another rug for the den this morning. this is the one I wanted but settled for the grey and black at the time. pic. somewhere around here. got 40 dollars off because it was laying on the shelf with no wrapping. all it needed was a vacumn. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

steps and garden part only need a little more work .about an hour. tomorrow he starts tearing out the driveway. should be all finished the next day if we don't get a lot of rain but most of us are praying for a deluge to fill the lakes. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, that is lovely work!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

Tonight, I am going to try a "Warm Woolley Sheep" when I get ready for bed...

1 ounce Scotch
1 1/2 ounce Drambuie
about a half cup warm whole milk.

Just sounds cute! LOL!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

OOPS! Sorry! It said my message didn't make it!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

you know Drambuie is something I've never had. I should try it !next time I'm in i'll pick one up. I had some rum in coffee last night.all this work and not much sleep is catching up. I was so miserable I had to look at my will to see if everything was in order. frightened my poor son when I phoned and told him a few more things just in case. 

anyway I went to bed at 9(an unheard of hour for me) and slept until just a few min ago. I feel so much better. got to go now and move the car to the street to prepare for another busy day. son said he's coming in to install mini blinds but I suspect it's to check on me.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

the machine didn't turn up today to clean out the driveway so Fred and Dave started at it themselves with cutters,picks and whatnot. they found there was one on top of another driveway. they got about 3/4 done in the rain but then it poured so they had to leave it for tomorrow. 

it was a setback for me but great for the people who have had to find places to bathe,wash clothes and whatnot for the past weeks when their wells ran dry. good for me also because we are on a mandatory ban.

my son dropped by and put up mini blinds in this room(2 windows(I might sleep down here tonight) then I washed the others in the den in the tub with vinegar and detergent like someone on here recommended. they turned out so clean.

I was going to buy some but couldn't find this color(peach) which matches this room perfectly so decided to wash them instead. (they were here when I came.) still got one set in soaking. I was thinking I would make fabric valances to put over top. just seems to me like it needs something. what do you think?

when Tom showed the beautiful pic. of his wall hanging/rug I remembered I was going to hang up my Llama hanging in the den so I got that done at the same time. had to be careful it didn't fall apart but we managed. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

bricks being sorted and laid. should see quite a difference tomorrow because today they had to lay a base and roll it. I think i'll like it when it's done. no matter. it can't be sent back. 

only one on the street like it. course there is aggregate which I thought of first but then went with this . not actually much difference in the price.Fred is also going to widen and build up that side by the fence where I have a few plantings. I didn't ask he offered at no extra cost. several people have dropped by and want him to do some work for them. as I mentioned several times this is on the way to the lakes and a very busy street. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem

Can you start a new thread, fall and winter?


----------



## newfieannie

if you want a new thread Clem just start one! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

the boys will be finished tomorrow. the shed is back but has to be moved again to get the sand in. they said I could start packing my stuff back because it will go up on rollers but I wont bother. they don't realize the weight I put in that shed. I can wait until tomorrow or sunday although I'm itching to get things back to normal. all my stuff is behind the house covered in tarps and racoons get out around there at night. I'm lovin my driveway. hopefully the plough wont hook into it.

my son must have filled up everything yesterday .I didn't hear any scratching last night . as a matter of fact he even filled the holes in the retaining wall that lets the water out. had to scoop out the foam. 

I'm still not feeling well but I laid a few sod out around the house today . been needing it for awhile. made my brothers bed up with flannelette sheets and a ton of blankets. he should be here within a week I remember when he use to visit when his wife was alive they would say I had the most comfortable and warm bed. mother use to pile the blankets on us also around this time of the year. course we didn't have a furnace. but I don't like the heat on at night anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Georgia that is beautiful. You are going to be sitting pretty this winter.


----------



## newfieannie

still haven't got my driveway finished. Fred decided to make it look good along the fence and then the plant ran out of bricks. I thought it was just going to be plain there but it will be so much better when finished around Tuesday. I can live with parking my car on the street for 3 more nights. 

went to VV today and found a sleeping bag. been trying to find one but couldn't in the regular stores. I know people camp in winter around here though, I was trying to get one for the camper for my brother for the couple nights we plan to stay. this was a good one and only 7dollars. everyone is complaining about their high prices but this was a good buy. 

dropped in at the farmers market also and got some farm carrots and got another bottle of apricot brandy jam and some fudge. it was neck and neck there this morning. fish was out of sight on price though. twice as much as the grocery store. there was this lady there. her doctor told her she had to eat fish . she was almost crying because she couldn't afford it.one small piece for 10dollars! I told her where she could get it at half that. I had a mind to invite her up because I was making fish chowder when I got home but so much is happening these days. can't be too careful~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

I have never fallen in love with a driveway before.......

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

Fred and Dave are not too shabby either! ~Georgia


----------

